

It looks like we finally get our first real look at the Galaxy S3 - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/27/is-this-the-samsung-galaxy-s3/

======
kaolinite
Consumer news. Plus how many of these "OMG IS THIS THE NEW S3??!" posts do we
need?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I've noticed this deluge too. Is it genuine grassroots enthusiasm for the new
device or is it a successful PR campaign?

I'm a very happy owner of a Samsung Galaxy Nexus, but even I find the hype a
bit much. Whether real or organic it seems to be aping the worst elements of
the Apple rumor-news cycle a bit too much for me.

~~~
kaolinite
I don't think it's anything malevolent on the behalf of Samsung, I think it's
just that the S2 was a very very popular phone (I'm the happy owner of one)
and therefore the S3 launch is kind-of a big thing. But really, we don't need
every slither of news about it to be published. It's just link-bait from BGR.

